# Auto Assign Contact Groups



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys is there a way (I'm hoping for either a stock launcher or plugin for cm7) to make it so when I add a new contact it automatically gets assigned to a contact group?

So for example let's say you had a group "new contacts" all new people would go in there until you moved them into there appropriate group. This way you could still show them without showing "all contacts"

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

